# Melba crafting Terrarium! (Reused thread)



## Rave (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello! I'd like to open up my town if any of you would like a DIY from her! Her house is all the way to the back of my town, you can access it via the staircase behind Nook's! I've just gotten on for the day, so I'll won't be standing inside, sorry! Town will be open for as long as she's crafting. 

Typical rules, don't take my flowers and that kind of thing! I also have the recipe for cutting boards, and would gladly craft some for you. Materials (2 hardwood, 1 iron) and tips appreciated, of course! I'd greatly appreciate any tips of fish bait, since the seasonal fish all hate me :'D

Feel free to shop or take a peek at my DIYs on the ground, but please don't take more than 2, and be aware I'm trying to get lots of people in! 

Sending codes in groups of 4, apologies for any wait. Oh, and please leave via airport to prevent her from resetting.

Post here and I'll DM you the code!


----------



## Bunnybea (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to stop by.


----------



## koraye (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I come for a visit?


----------



## Pocahannie (Apr 14, 2020)

Hi may I please
Come?


----------



## bumblybee (Apr 14, 2020)

I’d love to come by!


----------



## storybymori (Apr 14, 2020)

I’m interested, if you have a spot open.


----------



## Moondyle (Apr 14, 2020)

Hello, may I come for a visit?


----------



## Story (Apr 14, 2020)

I would love to come.


----------



## Snowifer (Apr 14, 2020)

I'm interested in visiting!


----------



## Rave (Apr 14, 2020)

Sent to first 4


----------



## Meira (Apr 14, 2020)

interested


----------



## Luxen (Apr 14, 2020)

Mind if I stop by again for Melba's recipe?
I'll bring another tip as well.


----------



## Pinkie (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to stop by please!


----------



## kayamishi (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to come please!


----------



## shinobirain (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd love to come on by!


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd love to come by for the DIY please


----------



## stargurg (Apr 14, 2020)

i'd love to visit please!


----------



## pipty (Apr 14, 2020)

Can I come over pls?


----------



## Lethalia (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd love to come by! I was just farming tons of clams, so I'll bring some fish bait as a tip~


----------



## averylee97 (Apr 14, 2020)

Rave said:


> Hello! I'd like to open up my town if any of you would like a DIY from her! Her house is all the way to the back of my town, you can access it via the staircase behind Nook's! I'll be inside to keep her crafting for a bit. Typical rules, don't take my flowers and that kind of thing! I also have the recipe for cutting boards, and would gladly craft some for you. Materials (2 hardwood, 1 iron) and tips appreciated, of course! Some specific things I'm after are regular wood, and fish bait :'D but again tips not required! Feel free to shop (Kicks is here, though Able's just closed) or take a peek at my DIYs on the ground, but please don't take more than 2! ^^ I'd appreciate if you could leave any tips right outside Melba's, so I can quickly go out and get them! Sending codes in groups of 4, apologies for any wait. Oh, and please leave via airport to prevent her from resetting.
> 
> I've got 3 cutting boards pre-crafted, just tell me if you want one and I'll toss it outside!
> 
> Might be a tad afk/quiet at times, I'm multitasking on some homework, so apologies if I don't respond to anything/seem curt! Post here for code ^^


Is this offer still available? I'd love to come by.


----------



## C_bebopp (Apr 14, 2020)

I’d like to visit please


----------



## Rave (Apr 14, 2020)

Sent to next 4!


----------



## padfoot6 (Apr 14, 2020)

Could I come visit Melba please?


----------



## jubi (Apr 14, 2020)

hi, i'd love to come by if she's still crafting please.


----------



## Rinnell (Apr 14, 2020)

May I visit if she's still crafting?


----------



## axo (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to visit whenever you get a chance (if she's still crafting) and i'll bring over a stack of regular wood ^^


----------



## pochacco (Apr 14, 2020)

i'd like to come in as well if its still possible c:


----------



## minnue (Apr 14, 2020)

I'd like to come visit if you're still taking guests!


----------



## Rave (Apr 14, 2020)

Closing up for now, will get through everyone who's posted thus far. Thank you all!


----------

